# Saving chicken juices?



## legend_018 (Jul 8, 2011)

I marinaded some chicken in some simple lemon juice, oregena, garlic.
I also cooked/steamed the chicken in a big pan I have that you plug in with the cover on. There cooling now. I had one, yummy. ; ). Not serving the rest until either tonight or tomorrow night, most likely tomorrow night. Just going to grill them straight on the grill with some pam I think. 

There is a lot of juices in the pan from the chicken and marinade.

Should I save this? Pour it into the bags that the chicken are in? Or just throw it away?


----------



## Selkie (Jul 8, 2011)

Throw it away. After taking out the marinaded chicken, everything else should be considered dangerous bacterial waste and disposed of, followed by a thorough hand washing.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 8, 2011)

If the juices you're talking about were cooked along with the chicken, they can be saved.


----------



## legend_018 (Jul 8, 2011)

ok just wondering, cause many times, I cook chicken in different ways (not marinade first) and we always spoon the cooked juices the chicken makes over the final product.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 8, 2011)

Cook it down to 1/2 it's volume to concentrate the flavors. Freeze it in small portions (maybe ice cube tray) and add to gravies, soups etc to add a nice chicken/lemon/garlic flavor.


----------



## legend_018 (Jul 8, 2011)

Is it worth pouring them back into the bags with the cooked chicken?
and yes it was cooked with the chicken, some of the juices came from the chickens cooking process.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 8, 2011)

You could use it to make a gravy.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 9, 2011)

My rule is keep juices if cooked with meat.
Meat with bones I will keep for 2 days max after cooking and boneless up to a max of 4 days unless I freeze it. The bones cause meat to decay faster.
And I always smell it just incase, trust your nose!


----------



## victoriabc (Jul 9, 2011)

Strain the juices if necessary then add white wine to the pan with the juices, boil it down to thicken (may take a while depending on how much liquid you have) and you will have a nice sauce to drizzle over your chicken. Optional: Take off the heat and add 1 tablespoon of butter.


----------

